# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Looking for art installer in the Dallas area

## Dave Aaronoff

Can anyone recommend an art installer in the Dallas area?  Must have excellent installation and interpersonal skills. Thanks!

----------


## Art Installer Network

Texas registrants of Art Installer Network are some of the finest. Oscar covers the Dallas area. Dan has Austin. Richard, San Antonio. Chisum, Lubbock. Rafael, Houston. 

Drop us a note. We have who you need.



http://artinstallernetwork.com

----------

